# Nuking active substrate



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Well, I've got a case of leeches I want to get rid of.

I'm setting up a new tank to move everything into, but the old tank still has usable substrate.

How do you go about nuking the substrate which in my case is the delicate ADA Amazonia Aquasoil? I don't want anything to decrease the lifetime of the substrate, which presumably might happen with a strong oxidizer like potassium permanganate which I will be using on the plants, right?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

splur said:


> Well, I've got a case of leeches I want to get rid of.
> 
> I'm setting up a new tank to move everything into, but the old tank still has usable substrate.
> 
> How do you go about nuking the substrate which in my case is the delicate ADA Amazonia Aquasoil? I don't want anything to decrease the lifetime of the substrate, which presumably might happen with a strong oxidizer like potassium permanganate which I will be using on the plants, right?


Leeches?? Yikes! How did that get into your tank?

You could try adding salt to the tank. Leeches react very badly to salt.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Are you sure they aren't planaria?


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, I would make sure they're leeches first. Planaria don't need "nuking".

Leeches are long, dark colored, and swim.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yup, they're leeches. They swim, they do all the leech kind of things lol. Also I've treated with No Planaria and Fenbendazole, doesn't do anything to them.

Anyways, they're leeches and I've decided that because I'm starting a new tank anyways, I might as well nuke the old tank and start over with it. Any ideas on how to nuke substrate like ADA?

Note: I also want to nuke the tank and treat the plants because I eventually want to sell some plant clippings. I can't if they're potentially infested with leech eggs or the likes.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

splur said:


> Yup, they're leeches. They swim, they do all the leech kind of things lol. Also I've treated with No Planaria and Fenbendazole, doesn't do anything to them.
> 
> Anyways, they're leeches and I've decided that because I'm starting a new tank anyways, I might as well nuke the old tank and start over with it. Any ideas on how to nuke substrate like ADA?
> 
> Note: I also want to nuke the tank and treat the plants because I eventually want to sell some plant clippings. I can't if they're potentially infested with leech eggs or the likes.


Salt then. Put some salt into the water and laugh maniacally as the leeches writhe in agony.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

This won't ruin the substrate itself? I guess I'd obviously have to rinse the substrate afterwards, but it's possible to rinse out the salt for future use for shrimps again?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

splur said:


> This won't ruin the substrate itself? I guess I'd obviously have to rinse the substrate afterwards, but it's possible to rinse out the salt for future use for shrimps again?


I don't see why it would. Salt dissolves in water. Just do water changes until the gH goes down. I don't think you need that much salt to kill leeches anyway.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

solarz said:


> I don't see why it would. Salt dissolves in water. Just do water changes until the gH goes down. I don't think you need that much salt to kill leeches anyway.


MUHAHAHA!!! I can't wait... I hate them so much.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Actually I just remembered, what about their eggs? Would those be killed by the salt too? I mean I'd kill any of their eggs on the plants with potassium permanganate dip, but I want to avoid using that with the substrate.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

splur said:


> Actually I just remembered, what about their eggs? Would those be killed by the salt too? I mean I'd kill any of their eggs on the plants with potassium permanganate dip, but I want to avoid using that with the substrate.


Good point, the eggs might be resistant to salt. Can you just completely dry the substrate out for an extended amount of time? It will kill any biofilter, but shouldn't affect the pH buffering capability.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Well, I've been doing research on this topic, seems like leeches are the hardest to handle out of any pest so far. Makes planaria look like a breeze.

Anyways, I'm going to remove all the shrimp into the new tank in a couple months once my other tank is established, treat the previous tank by overloading it with fenbendazole (dog dewormer). Use a higher dosage than suggested, which I can't do with shrimp in there. Then rinse the plants with potassium permanganate before transferring. Hopefully the combination should rid me of this leech problem.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

splur said:


> Well, I've been doing research on this topic, seems like leeches are the hardest to handle out of any pest so far. Makes planaria look like a breeze.
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to remove all the shrimp into the new tank in a couple months once my other tank is established, treat the previous tank by overloading it with fenbendazole (dog dewormer). Use a higher dosage than suggested, which I can't do with shrimp in there. Then rinse the plants with potassium permanganate before transferring. Hopefully the combination should rid me of this leech problem.


Where did you get the fenbendazole (dog dewormer)?


----------

